# automator



## jjak974 (20 Juillet 2008)

bonsoir, a quoi cela sert Automator? merci cordialement:modo:


----------



## zacromatafalgar (20 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Jette un &#339;il sur cette page du site *OS X facile*&#8230;


----------



## Dorian.fr (20 Juillet 2008)

Il y a aussi ce très bon site, qui explique comment créer une tâche avec automator pour renommer 80 photos en une seconde avec automator...

c'est kif-kif ces 2 sites, à toi de choisir


----------

